# Current Mice *Pic Heavy* + (Q's??)



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I would first like to introduce you two my does.
This young girl is Noel. I believe she is a broken Black or piebald.

Dam: Jazz Sire: Cocoa Bean

This older doe is Black Majic. She is Black  

Dam: Moo Sire: Hanibal (R.I.P.)

Iris is my next doe, don't honestly know her color, looks like mock chocolate..she is having an awkward molt though..??

Dam: Jazz Sire: Cocoa Bean

This is my favorite doe Jazz, she is chocolate??possible burmese??

Dam: Junebug (R.I.P.) Sire: Hanibal (R.I.P.)

This is Moo, she is a broken black.

Dam: ? Sire: ?

This is Rose, she is a fuzzy PEW

Dam: ? Sire: ?

This is Beauty, a pied dove

Dam: ? Sire: ?

This is Clarice, she is a RY

Dam: ? Sire: ?

This is young girl is Patches, she is.....idk?? Broken yellow??

Dam: Clarice Sire: Iloveu

This is Honey, broken yellow???

Dam: Clarice Sire: Iloveu

Now for the Bucks.

This is my favorite male! Iloveu a true hairless PEW

Dam: ? Sire: ?
P.S.: I cut his nails after!! 

This is also an awesome buck, Cocoa Bean! A beautiful chocolate!

Dam: Moo Sire: Hanibal

This youngin buck, is Walt, I believe he is a piebald yellow/RY not for certain though??

Dam: Clarice Sire: Iloveu

Last but not least our newest litters!!

This is Rubix, I believe he is splashed but not for certain?? His eyes are Ruby.

Born: 6/11/13
Dam: Jazz
Sire: Iloveu

This is my other newest litter! Fat healthy bubs!!

Left to Right: Django: Either Black fox/tan, Idk yet?? Possibly a splashed, and Winston a pieblad black
Born: 6/18/13
Dam: Rose
Sire: Cocoa Bean

Here are the other babies from the same litter!!

Left to Right: N/A: Idk about color, N/A: Might be a tricolor??, and N/A: Color?? Idk??

Those are my current mice, if you could please help me out with the colors that would be awesome!!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are all so beautiful  x


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Each place you said broken, you can replace that with pied, or piebald. Broken is a specific category, of what would otherwise be pied mice, bred to be shown as 'broken marked'.

Each yellow is RY, from the looks of your crew (I'm not seeing any brindle kittens, and none of the yellows are pink-eyed, which could include argente, if they were). Some of the RY's appear to be c-diluted. Perhaps something to do with those coffee/beige-like? mice, if related. (Although it works fine in my head, c^e, and all it's combined c-friends, make my head hurt, when I'm trying to apply it to live mice.) I have similar diluted RY's.

The shades of coffee/beige with black eyes... I'm in the same boat with them myself, so can't tell you for sure what they are. Have one, also my favorite doe, 7 months old, in the lighter coffee shade, with a stark white tummy, and something like a 'point' on her nose. She had a dark mock-chocolate-ish son, same tummy, and now similar dark grand-daughters, that are messing up my records, because I don't know what they are. I might know in a few more months, from her great-grand-children. :roll: Hopefully it will finally become clear whatever they are.

I have had two breeders look at photos of her, her buck partners, and all the offspring. One breeder said, beige (c^e/c^e), and that the 'point' is a molt marking. The other breeder said she's c^ch/c^e, or c^ch/c^h. I'd really like it to be the second set of options, so I suppose I'm trying to find evidence that it can't be c^ch anything, before I get excited. LOL However, you might look into any of those. I don't know what the undersides are on your mice of that coloring.

I know very little about splashed/tri, but you might post a picture of the part you believe is splashed on that little one, unless you mean the eye.

Those nails were frightening. Thanks for the caption. How long did it take them to grow that long?


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

*ThatCertainGlow* The nails take about a week or so....It's really hard to cut them though if you have ever caught a mice's nails. First off they are very squirmy, and I have to be careful not to cut the quick, and sometimes the mice bite you.. :| . I have never heard of mice clippers but if anyone knows where i can get them that would be awesome!!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh and thank you for all the advice about my mice, okay so from now on they are considered piebald. And I believe you are right about the RY also being c-diluted, because I had a baby in there that was off white with black eyes. I'm just going to say that the burmese, or whatever they are just like a light chocolate or mock maybe its confusing


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Eeps! One weeks growth! No, I have not ever needed to cut a mouse's nails. That does not sound fun. Newborn baby nail clippers? I don't know of any smaller than that. Wouldn't change the squirmy mouse problem though.

Two people? I've opted to use a two person method with cats who don't trust me yet, but a cat has a huge target nail compared to a mouse. Plus you can usually find someone who knows how to hold a cat still, but in a calming/soothing manner. I'd rather cut the nails myself, so the cat never gets a vein nicked. Not sure if there is anyone who I could coax into holding a mouse soothingly, while I cut it's nails, or vis versa. Does a mouse have the same nail vein nicking concern? Geesh, that would be tricky.

I'm certain someone could take a look at those beigey mice of ours, plus parents/offspring, and know exactly what they are, and wouldn't be at all confused, but I'm just not there yet.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, mice have a quick I kniked Iloveu awhile back he bled a bit but I stopped it with powder.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I am not sure if you can do this with mice, but I have to bribe my Guinea Pigs!  I put a carrot in one hand(between their front legs), they eat that, while I turn into a nail cutting ninja. :lol: I also use cat nail clippers to do their nails.


----------

